# Review: Autobrite Vinyl Trim Bubblegum Protectant.



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

*What am I testing?*
Autobrite's Vinyl Trim Bubblegum Protectant.

*The blurb.*
A specialist cleaner/polish and dressing that will enhance the appearance for all your interior and exterior plastic, vinyl and rubber surfaces. It produces a long lasting deep gloss to all surfaces and having great control of the product too. Vinyl Trim Protectant will condition and protect the surface repelling dust and dirt for that just detailed look that will last for weeks. Vinyl Trim has a superb bubblegum fragrance making it very useable indeed.

Directions For Use.

Before use make sure all surfaces are clean and free from heavy soiling. Simply spray or wipe the surface with the Vinyl Protectant and either leave to dry leaving a deep gloss look or wipe to leave a semi gloss - matt finish to all your surfaces. Avoid applying this product to steering wheels and foot pedals.

Key Points:
-Spealist cleaner/polish and dressing that will leave a fantastic finish everytime
-Suitable for all plastic, vinyl and rubber surfaces including tyres
Will leave a deep - semi gloss/matt finish depending on your preferance - you decide
-Conditions and protects the surface by repelling the dust and dirt
Has a superb bubblegum fragrance making this product very useable
-Vinyl Trim when applied is a long lasting product that looks and smells superb

*My first impressions.*
The bubblegum protectant comes in a sturdy, glass-look plastic bottle and comes with a spray trigger with two settings 'spray' & 'stream'. It also has a big, vibrant label with clear instructions on the back. The liquid inside is clear and bubblegum scented which add to the pleasure of use. The product feels slick enough for easy application and removal, but not as slick as some with high silicone content.









*So, what am I testing it on?*
Primarily, I tested this on a set of tyres on the RX8. But I also tested it on some of the exterior trim to test it a bit more accurately. I applied it with a curved foam dressing applicator, I need only spritz the applicator lightly to get a nice even coverage:









So here's a picture of the tyre before the protectant, cleaned with Autobrite Citrus Wash:









As said, I spritzed the applicator lightly and started applying the product to the tyre, and here's a 50/50:








It's quite easy to see the difference between the un-treated side and the side wearing the product. So I continued to finish the tyre, spreading as thinly as possible and I was left with this:









And I also did a 50/50 on some exterior trim to show the difference:









So as you can see it definitely enhances the look of both tyres and exterior trim. I also liked that it left a semi-gloss look that gives just the right amount of 'bling' to look the part but not too over the top. It compliments the rest of the bodywork but doesn't draw attention away from it.

*My conclusion.*
I really got on well with this product and felt it gave the perfect amount of gloss to both the tyres and exterior trim. It also went on evenly and wasn't smeary or runny. After application, it just seemed to absorb into the trim/rubber and give off a nice shine. I also like that you can control the amount of shine, for a more matt finish you can just wipe off the product with a Microfibre shortly after application or for a glossier finish, it can be built up to your desired gloss. Although I couldn't supply any pictures, shortly after I finished applying, it started to rain and the protectant repelled the water brilliantly and didn't go smeary, didn't run and didn't wash off.

*Should you buy it?*
At £11, I would say it's bang on the money for a few reasons. It's sprayable so you don't get the mess that can come with gel, it can be used on all exterior and interior vinyl/rubber/plastics, it provides a water repellent barrier that doesn't smear or run, it doesn't give that nasty silicone look and hardly any is needed per application. It also eliminates to have maybe 2-4 products for different areas as this product is versatile. It gets a very big thumbs up from me :thumb:

For more information, or to order this product, please go to:
http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/vinyl-trim-bubblegum-protectant---500ml-3287-p.asp


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake this a proper review and testing of the product, great review.

Many thanks for taking the time to post up :thumb:

Jake is that your rx8, looks very nice in that colour.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cracking review Jake and maybe another collection needbe. We will see later :lol:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

I reckon it'll be in the 12 day xmas sale so everyone can have a go


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Jake this a proper review and testing of the product, great review.
> 
> Many thanks for taking the time to post up :thumb:
> 
> Jake is that your rx8, looks very nice in that colour.


Thanks mate I appreciate you taking the time to read :thumb: sadly it's not my rx-8 but with it being a rotary engine, everytime it starts up, it needs to be warmed thoroughly else when it's switched off, it won't come on again. SO I've been able to have a few quick drives in it. Brilliant car


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Cracking review Jake and maybe another collection needbe. We will see later :lol:


I'm going to be ordering more soon :thumb: I like it as you hardly need any and works better the thinner applied so 500ml will last you ages. Especially with the mist trigger supplied.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

R9SH G said:


> I reckon it'll be in the 12 day xmas sale so everyone can have a go


I think it may have been already  i'm not sure though may be worth asking Mark or Jill :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

One question.... How the hell are you gonna get that nice bubblegum smell from the tyres? You're missing out on that. 

Fish


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> One question.... How the hell are you gonna get that nice bubblegum smell from the tyres? You're missing out on that.
> 
> Fish


That's true, maybe when doing a burnout, the smoke will smell of bubblegum rather than rubber :lol: The scent is for the interior as it can be used all your interior vinyl/plastics etc :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Want to give this ago for interior for that smell  
Great right up and review by the way full marks


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Use this stuff a lot it's great stuff

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361521,-1.230399


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Want to give this ago for interior for that smell
> Great right up and review by the way full marks


Give it a go mate you wont be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

deanquartermain said:


> Use this stuff a lot it's great stuff
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361521,-1.230399


Very versatile product


----------

